# RTS, CTS, or SBTS please?



## sandrajune (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi. First time posting. I see variants of this question but some are dated and things change so quickly in academia. 
Over the 11 years of running a women's bible study, I've been frustrated at the "fluffy" content and bad theology available. I wind up having to correct the video and teach the women the biblical precepts myself. After prayer and a great deal of discussion, I am headed to seminary in order to prepare myself to write studies for women that are soundly reformed in theology and actually presume that women have brains capable for learning without cute stories of puppies, adopted kids, or how to do hospitality well. 
I visited Westminster East this week (loved it!) and was told they teach exclusively reformed theology. But after having a thorough convo with the hubby, I've realized it isn't practical for me to attend a seminary three hours from home and therefore I am looking into hybrid online programs with reformed theology. I spoke with someone today from SBTS and was told that they teach all views and let the graduate decide for themselves. This seems problematic to me. 
The question: which HYBRID ONLINE PROGRAM is soundly reformed: Reformed Theological Seminary, Covenant Theological Seminary or Southern Baptist Theological Seminary? (I HAD to throw SBTS in there even though, because it has such a great rep!) Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LilyG (Jul 20, 2018)

You're my hero.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 20, 2018)

RTS's online program is pretty good. While I, as a former RTS student, have some issues with how Jackson division handled some financial things, the online degree is pretty good.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 20, 2018)

RTS Online for sure.


----------



## Jack K (Jul 20, 2018)

Both RTS and Covenant should be solidly Calvinistic rather than Arminian, if that's what you're looking for. They would not leave that matter for the student to decide.

But may I ask you about your plans to write Bible studies for women? I assume from your post that you have considered these things quite thoroughly... but let me ask a few questions anyway.

Do you know churches that have actually told you they want such materials from you and would use them, provided you get some theological training? Have you received affirmation that your study-writing skills are strong? Do you hope to write just for your own church, or are you counting on getting publishing contracts that will take these studies to a wider audience?

I ask because seminary training does not necessarily get one a publishing deal, if that's what you envision, even if there's a great need for the material one wishes to publish. Certainly, seminary classes can be valuable in many ways, so if you want to take classes, that's great. But if you are expecting a degree to open doors for you in the publishing world, I think that before you invest too much time and money you first ought to have some confirmation that you will be successful _as a writer_.

I say this especially because the market niche you propose to fill (Reformed-leaning studies with depth, for women) is not quite as empty today as it was a few years ago. Writers like Nancy Guthrie and Jen Wilkin are quickly filling that space. I suppose this might either increase or decrease demand for similar materials, but at the very least it will mean you need to be as strong a writer as those women are, and probably stronger. If you are that kind of writer, and can show that you are, the step you plan to take could indeed be a great blessing to the church.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Cedarbay (Jul 21, 2018)

Welcome, Sandra.


----------



## iainduguid (Jul 21, 2018)

Sandra,
If you loved WTS but the distance is the issue, you might want to think about our new MA in Christian Studies (MACS) degree, which is completely online. It's not designed for those heading for pastoral ministry, for whom we still think face to face teaching is best, but it would provide you with an excellent grounding in the Bible and theology. It's a 36 hour program, without Greek or Hebrew, which aren't easy to master in an online setting, and the quality is amazing. If you compare our technical quality with the other programs you mention, you'll be blown away, and our adjuncts who support the classes are, I think, much higher quality (all either have or are getting PhD's) and much more involved with the students than most online programs. Ask if you can view sample lectures from different programs, as it makes a massive difference if they are specially recorded, as opposed to a camera in the back of a classroom, and explore who you will actually be interacting with in your assignments. These things are critical to the learning experience. If you would like to know more, please PM me.
[Full disclosure: I'm Dean of our online program]

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hamalas (Jul 21, 2018)

RTS online.


----------



## Doulos 2 (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm a little more than halfway through RTS's online M.A.R. program and I wholeheartedly recommend it. Great curriculum, great professors, and thoroughly Reformed.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 22, 2018)

I recommend against CTS as an option. They are a very mixed bag.

They renamed their Department of Systematic Theology to the Department of Missional Theology and treat all subjects under the rubric of Missional Theology.

I am not saying they are liberal but it is telling that one minister who went there noted that students from RTS and WTS were much more theologically rigorous where CTS tends to focus on practical theology and weaves in systematics to support the practical.

If you look at movements within the PCA pursing for notions of white privilege, women deacons, or even the concepts being promoted by Revoice it is no coincidence that CTS alumni are often at the fore of these movements. One individual, who shall go unnamed, told me candidly that their professors rarely teach on the Puritan view of theology which undergirds our Confession. I also know many CTS alumn Pastors who think poorly of Al Mohler as he is not sophisticated enough for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 22, 2018)

Incidentally, one of their professors is presenting at the Revoice conference. While he is teaching that homosexuality is a sin (good), he is part of the St. Louis Presbytery and parrots their own study committee that urges its Pastors not to quibble about people using terms like "Gay Christian" as long as they're trying to live out the Gospel.

I'm very concerned about the trajectory of our Seminary and cannot recommend it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sandrajune (Jul 22, 2018)

Well, I’m not sure if I possess the skills but someone’s gotta do something. Nancie doesn’t really do video teaching and Jen can’t do every teaching. But I really appreciate your sober counsel and encouragement. I guess, first things first: obtain some solid education.


----------



## sandrajune (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for your informed opinions. It really helps to have some insight from those that know more than I do on these matters!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jul 22, 2018)

sandrajune said:


> Thanks to everyone for your informed opinions. It really helps to have some insight from those that know more than I do on these matters!


Please let us know when you publish material. My wife and some ladies in our church would be very interested.


----------



## sandrajune (Jul 23, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Please let us know when you publish material. My wife and some ladies in our church would be very interested.


Thank you for the vote of confidence in your post!


----------



## WRB (Jul 24, 2018)

I recommend RTS Global (Online) and am currently enrolled as a student in their MA Theological Studies program. If time and money were not a factor, I would rather attend in residence to either WTS or RTS but alas, such is not the case for me.
The RTS curriculum has challenged me academically, theologically and spiritually. Academically in that I find the standards rigorous. Theologically in that the bottom line always points towards Sola Scriptura, Solus Christus, Sola Gratia, Sola Fide and Soli Deo Gloria. Spiritually in that I have been confronted and comforted in my faith in Christ Jesus the Messiah who was and is and is to come.
The courses have not necessarily been easy because of the demands of time management and my own laziness. But every time I finish a mid-term, final or paper I come away thankful for this opportunity to know Him better.
Peace.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

